# Changing the destination



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I picked up a young lady who didn't speak English and drove her to her destination. Upon arrival she indicated that this wasn't where she wanted to go. She handed me her phone to see if I could change or add the correct destination but her Rider app was in Spanish. I ended up just charging her for the first half of the ride and doing the rest for free because I'm such a nice guy.

I know that I can submit all of the info to Uber Help and wait for them to figure it out and hopefully get it all straightened out, but I'm hoping I can handle it right there during the ride, therefore...

Questions:
1. How does the Rider change the destination if they accidentally entered it in wrong?
2. How does the Driver change the destination if the Rider entered it in wrong and they can't figure out how to fix it?
3. How do you add a destination if the Rider decides that they want to go somewhere else after they get to their first destination? In other words, not changing the destination but adding one so that the same Driver is used without having to submit a new ride request to Uber through either the Driver or Rider app?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Drivers can change the destination on the driver's app so long as it is not Pool. Just tap the destination field and plug in the new address.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Question 2 answered, thank you. Sounds easy enough. How about the rest?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

1. Same process, I think. NOTE: Pool provides no flexibility at all.
3. I have the passenger put in the final destination and then make any interim stops as needed or put in the first trip so NAV can pick it up and then the final destination. This is completely manual as, I am not aware of Uber allowing interim (add a stop) in my market.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Cool, thanks. So, assuming it's ok with the driver, the rider (or the driver, I suppose) can put in the final destination in their app, and you as the driver just make as many stops along the way that you agree to?

I read elsewhere that thre rider is supposed to enter each stop manually in their app.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Entering each stop is not mandatory but rather a CYA. It supposedly provides Uber a record of all your stops in the event the passenger questions the route. For me, I typically will only do one stop, so it's not that big of a deal for me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Blackout 702 said:


> Cool, thanks. So, assuming it's ok with the driver, the rider (or the driver, I suppose) can put in the final destination in their app, and you as the driver just make as many stops along the way that you agree to?
> 
> I read elsewhere that thre rider is supposed to enter each stop manually in their app.


Technically, the rider nor you have to enter the destination for any stop except pool

And when it's not pool, remember you don't get paid for how many stops you make, you simply get paid by the total time and distance


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Don't end the trip until the passenger is at their final destination. If you end the trip, and continue driving the passenger to their final destination... you are not covered under Uber's $1m insurance policy. Being a nice guy can end in you having a nice lawsuit.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> Don't end the trip until the passenger is at their final destination. If you end the trip, and continue driving the passenger to their final destination... you are not covered under Uber's $1m insurance policy. Being a nice guy can end in you having a nice lawsuit.


Good point, thank you.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Carbalbm said:


> Don't end the trip until the passenger is at their final destination. If you end the trip, and continue driving the passenger to their final destination... you are not covered under Uber's $1m insurance policy. Being a nice guy can end in you having a nice lawsuit.


Lawsuit because you are driving without insurance

Does your policy allow you to use a ride share service?

Better check, you may not be covered at all

If you get in an accident with an Uber passenger in the car, your insurance carrier will find out whether you are on the app or not

where I come from, no policies cover your vehicle while in the app

that's why Uber and Lyft cover you


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah change it to the final destination so you dont get next trip pings at the stop


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> Lawsuit because you are driving without insurance
> 
> Does your policy allow you to use a ride share service?
> 
> ...


Uber coverage pays for the vehicle you collide with but not your vehicle from the time you log in to the time you accept a fare. That said, trolling for fares puts drivers in a high risk situation. Lyft coverage for this same period is a little better.

Uber and Lyft Drivers are fully covered from the time they accept a fare to the time they end a trip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Drivers can change the destination on the driver's app so long as it is not Pool. Just tap the destination field and plug in the new address.


Do not just change the destination in the driver's app. This puts you at risk of an inefficient route fare adjustment

https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/

If the pax doesn't know how to do it, you click on the bottom portion of the pax app. This will reveal the detination bar at the top. Change address there and submit. It will then update the driver app with the new address. Hit navigate. Do this every time if you plan on being paid.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

QUOTE="dolllarchaser, post: 1629026, member: 30910"]Drivers can change the destination on the driver's app so long as it is not Pool. Just tap the destination field and plug in the new address.[/QUOTE]
Finally-I-found-my-answer-after20-minutes-online..lol

I'm-a-newbie...two-weeks...soI-decide-to-drive-at-night-for-the-first-time....Long-story-short,-i-end-up-back-close-to-home-tonight-and-i-get-a-ping...The-guy-was-at-a-bar-drunk-wrong-address....He-was-giving-his-almost-passed-out-drunk-friend-a-ride-home-but-he-didn't-put-the-destination-in...

He-was-rude-because-I-didn't-know-how...lol....he-threatened-to--report-me-and-suggested-I-take-Uber-classes...LMAO...A-loser-drunk-at-a-hole-in-the-wall-bar-full-of-40-something-party-never-ends-crowd-who's-tolerance-level-is-about-30%..ha

Anyways,-after-I-tried-to-calm-him-down,-his-old-harem-entourage-came-to-my-rescue...They-were-much-less-inebriated-than-he-was...He-finally-cancelled-the-ride-while-I-slowly-made-my-getaway....




So-at-the-end-I-immediately-notified-Uber-HELP-and-was-glad-to-see-that-this-driver-will-never-be-matched-to-me.

*Thank-You-Steve-for-the-directions...I-knew-there-was-away,-but-didn't-know-how...*

I-saw-a-vid-a-few-months-ago-on-YT-showing-a-corporate-worker-attacking-an-Uber-driver-because-the-rider-refused-to-give-his-destination..He-was-eventually-relieved-from-his-high-position....The-vid-went-viral.....After-many-requests-by-the-driver-for-a-destination,-the-driver-asked-the-passenger-to-get-out-due-to-high-maintenance......

I-always-wondered-when-my-first-Uber-drunk-belligerent-pax-would-be...Now-I-know....Glad-I-found-out-early-on.

Uber's-replies-have-been-so-far-extremely-timely....Their-response-to-my-complaint-about-this-rude-request-guy-for-his-friend-was-out-of-this-world....They-replied-telling-me-they-won't-match-me-rider-again....

Also,-I-just-spent-three-days-drying-out-some-water-spill-on-the-passenger-floor...after-3-days-of-dring-that-section-out-due-to-the-musty-odor...SOMEONE-ELSE_TONIGHT_SPILLED_MORE_WATER>>like...wtf?

So-I-had-to-take-the-back-floor-mat-out-to-dry-in-the-sun-tomorrow...I-sprayed-my-uquibitous-Arm-and-hammer-foam-which-dries-in-seconds...no-vacuuming...that's-the-best-part.

I'm-just-happy-these-morons-are-few-and-in-between...and-that-Uber-thanks-me-for-reporting-these-drunken-idiots...Yes-the-pay-is-fluctuating-science-but-it's-my-job,-no-boss-no-nothing-except-for-my-Toyota-and-the-road...I-love-Uber-despite-all-these-flaws...why?

Because-my-last-job...even-though-I-made-about-23-30-bucks-an-hour-delivering-pizza-for-four-or-five-hours-a-night.....It-was-hell...I-was-a-one-man-band....delivery....oven-guy..lol.....phones...customer-service-counter...you-name-it...I-even-made-pizzas...

Then-I-had-to-mop-3-night-s-a-week...dining-area...but-these-face-feeders-wouldn't-leave...I-had-to-wait-till-they-where-ready.

Which-of-the-two-nightmares-are-better?..My-old-boss-told-me-I'm-always-welcomed-back-if-Uber-doesn't-work-out...that's-how-much-he-wants-me-back....I-made-good-money-for-four-to-five-hours-a-night..tips-galore-are-you-kidding-me?...gated-communities-in-southwest-floroda...The-rainy-season-and-humidity-sucks...but-short-hours-same-pay..

I-made-in-4-hours-the-same-I-make-now-in-8-10-hours..

I-forgot-to-ask...lol...how-can-I-tap-the-destination-when-the-destination-was-never-entered-by-the-rider?...That-was-my-issue......

Considering-this-is-the-second-time-water-has-been-spilled-...-in-such-a-short-span-of-time..leads-me-to-believe-they-are-hired-guns-by-competitors...They-sabotage-a-business...

So...long-story-short..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...I give up...

Just WHY are ALL your words...

Hyphenated???

And quick note about destinations...

DONT DO ANYTHING...

When you get to the destination...

Uber will prompt you to see...

If you need the route adjusted...

Too easy...oh and they gps track you...

So you are NEVER on your own...

Good Luck!

Rakos


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...I give up...
> 
> Just WHY are ALL your words...
> 
> ...


Spacebar-on-computer-keyboard-broke-beet-juice-spill.

So-you-are-saying-even-though-there-is-no-destination-for-me-to-slide-the-"start-trip"..I-can-just-go-to-his-destination-via-his-directions-and-the-uber-gps-will-automatically-bill-them?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

YES...

and good luck with new keyboard...

Thats A LOT of typing work...8)

Rakos


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> YES...
> 
> and good luck with new keyboard...
> 
> ...


-----Thanks---...lol


----------

